# Droid X & Quick Boot App.



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey y'all. I like to use the Quick Boot app to boot into different modes. Unfortunately I can't use it to boot into recovery or in bootloader. Any thoughts?

Hit the "Thanks" button if I helped


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone?

Hit the "Thanks" button if I helped


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

What rom are you trying this on? If it's one of the 2nd init roms, I'm not sure it would work. There used to be a problem with getting GB to actaully reboot as well. It wasn't an option in the power menu. Not sure if that has been fixed though as I have been on CM7 since June.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> What rom are you trying this on? If it's one of the 2nd init roms, I'm not sure it would work. There used to be a problem with getting GB to actaully reboot as well. It wasn't an option in the power menu. Not sure if that has been fixed though as I have been on CM7 since June.


I'm using SSM V3. It is not a 2nd init rom.

Hit the "Thanks" button if I helped


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

It has never worked on any of the roms Ive been on. Its weird

Hit the "Thanks" button if I helped


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Hey y'all. I like to use the Quick Boot app to boot into different modes. Unfortunately I can't use it to boot into recovery or in bootloader. Any thoughts?
> 
> Hit the "Thanks" button if I helped


I know this does not help but since gingerbread I have had no success with any type of quick boot app. When I was on froyo it worked fine the only thing you could try is booting into clockwork and fixing permissions. I doubt it will fix the issue but it wont hurt to give it a try :-/


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

lancasterv3 said:


> I know this does not help but since gingerbread I have had no success with any type of quick boot app. When I was on froyo it worked fine the only thing you could try is booting into clockwork and fixing permissions. I doubt it will fix the issue but it wont hurt to give it a try :-/


I have my phone to fix permissions each time it reboots so thats not the issue. Thanks for the suggestion. Its strange though bc if I send the command in terminal then it works.

Hit the "Thanks" button if I helped


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just for kicks and giggles I ran reboot recovery in terminal and it rebooted and attempted to go into stock recovery not clockwork and failed. It then rebooted after the failed attempt to get into stock recovery. But instead of rebooting like normal after the failure to get into stock recovery it actually reboooted into clockwork. I think it only did this because the rom has it set to go into clockwork automatically after a normal reboot. I'm pretty sure stock recovery is broken. That's why I got a black screen after running the reboot recovery command in the console.  So here are my questions:

1. Is there a way to fix stock recovery and still keep clockwork? If so, then how?

2. Is there a way to reboot into clockwork by running the reboot recovery command instead of stock recovery? I'm pretty sure this is how the quickboot app works....

3. Is there a way to turn off the rebooting into clockwork automatically when I turn on my phone manually?

Hit the "Thanks" button if I helped


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone?

Hit the "Thanks" button if I helped


----------

